# Swamp Hoppers



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

I was given these a while ago. Planning to give them a go during an upcoming fishing trip but am unsure of what size and weight frog (worm?) hook to use.



















I will be targeting barra at Wuruma Dam. Any advice/suggestions would be welcomed. 

Cheers.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

TT make a heavy weighted worm hook similar to the one shown on the packaging.

http://www.ttlures.com.au/product.php?id=193

To get the correct size hook you probably need to measure the size of the plastic and make a match.

cheers,

S


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback Cav and simonsrat.

That pics in that link provide a handy guide for rigging the frog plastics on those hook. 8)

I grabbed a packet of these this morning to try. This was the only weight they had in this hook size, but should be OK.


----------

